
Is YCombinator News the new DIGG?  (i think so) - floozyspeak

======
domp
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=8301>

This is on the same sort of topic. PG isn't looking to make it a DIGG but to
stick to the startup crowd.

------
comatose_kid
Somehow I don't see YSN devolving into 'check out this r0x0r pic that will
change your life' type of submissions. Thats probably because it appeals to a
comparitively narrow demographic.

------
inklesspen
God, I hope not.

------
zaidf
I hope not.

